# Bad ass stump grinder!



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Easy work! :thumbsup:


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8cf_1406577249


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl7c_s1Umao#t=48


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are some mean machines!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

All I can say. WOW ! !


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya that's the ticket! Way faster than a conventional stump grinder!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool--but that one is to big for a finished yard---special use tool--


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> Easy work! :thumbsup:


Thanks for answering a question we had here: They are installing fibre optic on our dirt road. So it's closed - blocked for about 5 miles. Major PITA.

Anyways, massive tree felling along the shoulder - just stumps left behind.
It's gonna look weird with so many trees gone...

Last night, it's still closed, but I drive it anyways, and where those stumps were - just small mounds of dirt fluffed up with chips mixed in. Never saw the machine, but now I know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Centexlabman (Aug 3, 2014)

Way cool!


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

... and wood chips aren't flying everywhere.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't even have a tractor and I want it!


----------

